# [gelöst]Failed Patch: libpng-1.2.24-pngconf-setjmp.patch

## dfrkp

Ahoi!

bei der Installation von Firefox mittels:

```
emerge -av mozilla-firefox
```

bekomme ich beim paket media-libs/libpng-1.2.26-r1 den fehler:

```
>>> Emerging (22 of 46) media-libs/libpng-1.2.26-r1 to /

>>> Downloading 'ftp://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/distfiles/libpng-1.2.26.t

--22:05:26--  ftp://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/distfiles/libpng-1.2.26.tar.

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/libpng-1.2.26.tar.lzma'

Resolving de-mirror.org... 87.106.91.70

Connecting to de-mirror.org|87.106.91.70|:21... connected.

Logging in as anonymous ... Logged in!

==> SYST ... done.    ==> PWD ... done.

==> TYPE I ... done.  ==> CWD /distro/gentoo/distfiles ... done.

==> PASV ... done.    ==> RETR libpng-1.2.26.tar.lzma ... done.

Length: 500,072 (488K) (unauthoritative)

100%[==========================================>] 500,072      384.29K/s    

22:05:32 (383.25 KB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/libpng-1.2.26.tar.lzma' sav

]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                        

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                       

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                      

 * checking libpng-1.2.26.tar.lzma ;-) ...                                  

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking libpng-1.2.26.tar.lzma to /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libpng-1

ork

unpack libpng-1.2.26.tar.lzma: file format not recognized. Ignoring.

/usr/portage/media-libs/libpng/libpng-1.2.26-r1.ebuild: line 22: cd: /var/tm

media-libs/libpng-1.2.26-r1/work/libpng-1.2.26: No such file or directory

 * Applying libpng-1.2.24-pngconf-setjmp.patch ...

 * Failed Patch: libpng-1.2.24-pngconf-setjmp.patch !

 *  ( /usr/portage/media-libs/libpng/files/libpng-1.2.24-pngconf-setjmp.patc

 * 

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 * 

 *   /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libpng-1.2.26-r1/temp/libpng-1.2.24-pngconf

tch-25368.out

!!! ERROR: media-libs/libpng-1.2.26-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_unpack

  ebuild.sh, line 751:   Called qa_call 'src_unpack'

  environment, line 3403:   Called src_unpack

  libpng-1.2.26-r1.ebuild, line 23:   Called epatch '/usr/portage/media-libs

les/libpng-1.2.24-pngconf-setjmp.patch'

  eutils.eclass, line 324:   Called die

!!! Failed Patch: libpng-1.2.24-pngconf-setjmp.patch!

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libpng-1

emp/build.log'.
```

Kann mir da jemand Helfen?

mfg!"

dfrkp

EDIT: kompletten fehler hinzugefügtLast edited by dfrkp on Mon Apr 21, 2008 2:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dfrkp

noch etwas was evtl helfen kann:

/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libpng-1.2.26-r1/temp/libpng-1.2.24-pngconf   >>

tch-25368.out 

```
***** libpng-1.2.24-pngconf-setjmp.patch *****

==============================================

PATCH COMMAND:   patch -p0 -g0 -E --no-backup-if-mismatch < /usr/portage/media-libs/l$

==============================================

can't find file to patch at input line 3

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|--- libpng/pngconf.h

|+++ libpng/pngconf.h

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

1 out of 1 hunk ignored

==============================================

PATCH COMMAND:   patch -p1 -g0 -E --no-backup-if-mismatch < /usr/portage/media-libs/l$

==============================================

can't find file to patch at input line 3

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|--- libpng/pngconf.h

|+++ libpng/pngconf.h

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

1 out of 1 hunk ignored

==============================================

PATCH COMMAND:   patch -p2 -g0 -E --no-backup-if-mismatch < /usr/portage/media-libs/l$

==============================================

missing header for unified diff at line 3 of patch

can't find file to patch at input line 3

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|--- libpng/pngconf.h

|+++ libpng/pngconf.h

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

1 out of 1 hunk ignored

==============================================

PATCH COMMAND:   patch -p3 -g0 -E --no-backup-if-mismatch < /usr/portage/media-libs/l$

==============================================

missing header for unified diff at line 3 of patch

can't find file to patch at input line 3

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|--- libpng/pngconf.h

|+++ libpng/pngconf.h

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

1 out of 1 hunk ignored

==============================================

PATCH COMMAND:   patch -p4 -g0 -E --no-backup-if-mismatch < /usr/portage/media-libs/l$

==============================================

missing header for unified diff at line 3 of patch

can't find file to patch at input line 3

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|--- libpng/pngconf.h

|+++ libpng/pngconf.h

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

1 out of 1 hunk ignored
```

----------

## c_m

 *Quote:*   

> unpack libpng-1.2.26.tar.lzma: file format not recognized. Ignoring.

 das macht mich stutzig....

Schau mal ob du die lzma-utils emerged hast. vllt bringts was  :Wink: 

```
*  app-arch/lzma-utils

      Latest version available: 4.32.5

      Latest version installed: 4.32.5

      Size of files: 461 kB

      Homepage:      http://tukaani.org/lzma/

      Description:   LZMA interface made easy

      License:       LGPL-2.1
```

Der Patch kann jedenfalls nicht klappen, weil das zu patchende archiv gar nicht entpackt wurde.

----------

## dfrkp

hm ich lzma-utils mal reinstalled (war da) aber es hat leider ncihts gebracht  :Sad: 

ich mach mcih morgen mal wieder dran, aber momentan hab ich gar keinen plan was los ist, bin ja auch noch gentoo anfänger...

ty

mfg!"

dfrkp

----------

## c_m

dann schau mal was "file" zu dem file sagt.

ggf. mal aus /usr/portage/disfiles löschen und von emerge neu ziehen lassen.

----------

## dfrkp

Ahoi!

file sagt "data" und das löschen aus distfiles hat nichts geändert, er läd es zwar neu runter aber das bringts nciht  :Sad: 

auch wenn ich das maskierte paket (ohne -r1) nehme bekomme ich den selben fehler  :Sad:  ich verstehs nicht ...

noch eine idee?

mfg!"

dfrkp

edit: "lzma -tv /home/name/libpngKOPIE" gibt "/home/name/libpng.. :  decoded successfully" scheint doch ok?

----------

## c_m

hm... dann würd ich jetzt doch mal aufn fehler im ebuild tippen. mal zwischendrin nen neuen --sync gemacht?

----------

## dfrkp

sorry bin noch absoluter gentoo anfänger, was meinst du mit "--sync" ? emerge --sync? was macht man damit?

----------

## Polynomial-C

Mit emerge --sync wird dein portage-tree (in der Regel /usr/portage, da wo alle ebuilds und damit alle in Gentoo verfügbaren Pakete liegen) auf den neusten Stand gebracht. Normalerweise macht man so einen "--sync" bevor man sein System updaten will (Stichwort emerge -uDaNv world) aber auch in so Fällen wie dem hier, wo anscheinend in einem ebuild ein Fehler drinsteckt.

----------

## dfrkp

"emerge --sync" hat ergeben das mein portage nciht aktuell ist, ich führe gerade "emerge -v portage" aus, was muss ich danach machen um alle konfigurationsdateien zu aktualisieren? das kam als hinweis bei "emerge --sync" mit dazu (also das man das nach dem update machen soll) ?

ps: könnte das die ursache für mein Problem sein?

----------

## Max Steel

Ja das kann sein, teoretisch, oder eig. auch nicht, egal, die Konfigdateien aktualisiert man am besten durch suchen.

per mc

[F9]

Befehl suchen

DAtei Suchen

Dateiname: ._cfg0000_*

eingeben und return Taste.

danach die angezeigten Dateien einzeln ansteuern und vergleichen.

Änderungen die du für Sinnvoll empfindest vornehmen.

und mv ._cfg0000_foo foo eingeben.

oder aber etc-update.

----------

## dfrkp

ok hab jetzt "emerge portage" hinter mir und "etc-update" auch, nun habe ich nochmal "emerge --sync" gemacht und es meckert nichtmehr. also

```
emerge -av libpng
```

UUUuund 

es geht =D

sehr geil! Danke euch allen!!

----------

## hitachi

Hallo zusammen,

ich sitze hier an dem gleichen oder einem ähnlichen Problem.

sys-apps/portage-2.1.8.3

dispatch-conf und auch etc-update durchgeführt. Da war aber nichts.

Ich mache mir vor allem um folgende Zeile Gedanken: *Quote:*   

> xz: /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/libpng-1.2.43-r2/distdir/libpng-1.2.43.tar.xz: Memory usage limit reached
> 
> xz: Limit was 48 MiB, but 65 MiB would have been needed

 

```
XZ_OPT="--memory=max" emerge -av1 libpng
```

Damit konnte ich mein Problem lösen. Woher ist das Problem gekommen und wie kann ich das dauerhaft lösen?

Gruß

/edit

 *dfrkp wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge -av libpng
> ```
> ...

 

Vermutlich ist es besser, wenn Du libpng wieder aus dem world file entfernst. Wenn das zu voll wird gibt es früher oder später immer Probleme.

----------

## Max Steel

Mach doch für dein Problem bitte einen gesonderten Thread auf.

Denn viele sehen "[gelöst] foo" als Thread-Titel und kommen garnicht erst rein.

Zu deinem Problem... Hmmmm... Kann ich jetzt ehrlich gesagt nichts mit anfangen. Hatte ich noch nie bekommen. Höchstens das mal mein distfiles-Partition voll war (also /usr/portage)

----------

## sirro

 *hitachi wrote:*   

> Damit konnte ich mein Problem lösen. Woher ist das Problem gekommen und wie kann ich das dauerhaft lösen?

 

Es gibt einen Bug #303975 ("app-arch/xz-utils limits itself to 40% of physical RAM"), da stehen einige Hintergründe und auch Lösungsansätze drin, die aber vorallem Gentoo als ganzes betrachten und weniger was fuer dich individuell sind.

Was fuer dich am besten passt waere diese XZ-Variable zuerstmal selber irgendwo fest zu setzen (weiss jetzt auf Anhieb nichtmehr wo portage-user das machen)

----------

